# iOS 4.3.1 - sucking battery life after update (ipod touch 4g)



## aspirationjones (Apr 8, 2011)

hello there

I updated to the latest iOS a couple of days ago after dodging it for a week or so because I couldn't be arse sitting around waiting for the download to complete.

Anywho, I updated on Tuesday night and charged it to 100% via my laptop and noticed a drop of about 40% overnight.

I don't leave wifi on or bluetoot - have all pushes and updates off and  even after all that, leave it in airplane mode unless I want to go online (when I turn Airplane off)

same yesterday - synced/charged it up to listen to in car  - got to 90% listened to maybe 2 hours of music in car - no internet use or anything other than music - went to bed with it in airplane mode and sleeping rather than OFF  and woke to 40% battery life


No new apps in the last fortnight - only the iOS update
I have read boards about battery issues with the 3g ipod touch but never  experience any when I had one - and I always apply updates when they arrive

This has right pissed me off for some reason - Anyone else getting this battery borking after an iOS update?


----------

